# FE/EIT Civil PM



## JoeDirt (Apr 4, 2010)

Noticing some of you have passed the EIT and your PE exams (congrats), I thought I might ask if anyone has recommendations about what transportation items to expect on the EIT/Discipline Specific Civil section.

The EFL (ESAL) chart and pavement structure number page in the ref manual suggests that will be a "can you read the chart" topic. True??


----------



## khp (Apr 9, 2010)

JoeDirt said:


> Noticing some of you have passed the EIT and your PE exams (congrats), I thought I might ask if anyone has recommendations about what transportation items to expect on the EIT/Discipline Specific Civil section.
> The EFL (ESAL) chart and pavement structure number page in the ref manual suggests that will be a "can you read the chart" topic. True??



Know your vertical and horizontal curves and that will get you pretty far. Brush up on surveying, I find that Transportation problems overlap quite a bit. Good Luck!


----------



## sac_engineer (Apr 9, 2010)

khp said:


> JoeDirt said:
> 
> 
> > Noticing some of you have passed the EIT and your PE exams (congrats), I thought I might ask if anyone has recommendations about what transportation items to expect on the EIT/Discipline Specific Civil section.
> ...


Know how to calculate volume of material based on a given pavement structure cross-section and length. It's more of a construction question, but that might be a typical pavement structure question in the EIT exam.


----------



## JoeDirt (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks KHP and Sac.

Grabbing some coffe and going back to the books...


----------



## captai kerk (Apr 11, 2010)

JoeDirt said:


> Noticing some of you have passed the EIT and your PE exams (congrats), I thought I might ask if anyone has recommendations about what transportation items to expect on the EIT/Discipline Specific Civil section.
> The EFL (ESAL) chart and pavement structure number page in the ref manual suggests that will be a "can you read the chart" topic. True??


I do not know about your question but there are some sights in web that can help you enhance tour score

PPI, Kaplan, Testmaster and EITEXPERTS. In fact one of them put a free calculator learning which is really good

check this out

www.eitexperts.com

also check the passing zone of ppi


----------



## Eng_Diyar (Jul 11, 2010)

Guys need ur help....is there any one of ur guys passed on Civil exam? is it difficult?


----------



## STEEL MAN (Jul 24, 2010)

Eng_Diyar said:


> Guys need ur help....is there any one of ur guys passed on Civil exam? is it difficult?



Honestly, not that difficult if you understand the NCEES supplied reference handbook, it waseasier than AM for me.

Review items and classes, none of them really helped me on Civil PM Discipline, I studied NCEES Supplied reference handbook and understand the Civil/Environmental topics by heart and apply it to problems, In fact these review classes or companies dont have an updated items for the FE civil pm exam. I did try almost all of them and no use at all.


----------

